# Here's the fuel cost forecast



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The cost of fuel is projected to go up.

Bottom Line - Video: Rise in cost of gas about to accelerate

Ralph


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

My thought : Fuel payed for , delivered early.......... will be cheaper than any thing payed for later in the year !! Trying to get all Spring fuel delivered and paid for early ...just the way I see it !! John


----------

